# calientapollas



## muffbcn

es una palabra grosera pero alguno me podría decir como es en francés "calientapollas"


----------



## RedHairFrenchGuy

muffbcn said:


> es una palabra grosera pero alguno me podría decir como es en francés "calientapollas"


En fait le terme existe seulement pour une femme, "une allumeuse", en français pour un homme nous disons un "Don Juan".


----------



## azarashi

"Calientapollas" se dice generalmente de las mujeres, así que yo me inclino por "allumeuse" que es lo más parecido que vas a encontrar. Si quieres darle el mismo énfasis que tiene la palabra en español añade algún que otro intensificador grosero. "Don Juan" no es en la misma línea, pues es un conquistador. Además, calientapollas es despectivo mientras que Don Juan no lo es.


----------



## Lampiste

Bonjour:

Yo creo, Azarashi, que habría que buscar otra palabra francesa que respondiera con más precisión a la pregunta de Muffbcn, porque la definición de _allumeuse (femme qui cherche à éveiller le désir sexuel d'autre personne) _se queda corta, incluso dándole el “énfasis” que tú propones. 

Y es insuficiente porque le falta la segunda parte de la definición que nos da el Diccionario, y que me permito resaltar (aunque no sé si es correcto hacerlo) porque cambia básicamente el concepto:

*1. *com. Vulg. Persona que excita sexualmente a un hombre *sin intención de satisfacerlo.
*
_                                                                           Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Hasta luego. Que seáis buenos.


----------



## azarashi

Los jóvenes franceses cuando se refieren a una chica que van con todos los chicos (haga algo o no) utilizan "Allumeuse" al igual que los jóvenes españoles utilizan "calientapollas".

También existen _effeuilleuse, entraîneuse, __repasseuse, repriseuse _sin mujeres que divierten a los hombres pero que al final no hacen nada con ellos, aunque sigue sin tener el sentido del español y nunca he odio a nadie en francés utilizarlo, Creo que es de lo más parecido que vamos a encontrar.

Fuente:http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/allumeur


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

De acuerdo con la traducción de "allumeuse", ya que solemos usarlo para definir a las chicas que se dedican a excitar a los hombres ... y no hacer nada más... dejándoles plantados con un ¡adiós, muy buenas!

Azarashi, he cambiado tu enlace ya que no funcionaba con el "Trésor de la langue française".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Marie3933

Completamente de acuerdo con RedHairFrenchGuy y azarashi* : "calientapollas" (dicho de una mujer) = "allumeuse".

Lampiste, efectivamente, la definición de "allumeuse" en los diccionarios se queda corta. Sin embargo, es exactamente el concepto que quieres expresar, una "persona que excita sexualmente a un hombre sin intención de satisfacerlo".

Edit: * y Gévy (no había visto su  respuesta).


----------



## Lampiste

Muchas gracias Azarashi, Gévy y Marie por vuestras explicaciones. Este asunto ha quedado muy claro.

Pero no puedo dejar de preguntarme: ¿Qué trabajo les hubiera costado a CRNTL, a Larousse, a Reverso, a Orthonet, a Le-Dictionnaire.com, a Wiktionnaire, a Sensagent, a Linternaute, a...  yo_qué_sé, explicarlo debidamente?

En fin, por algo existen los foros.

À bientôt. Bonne soirée.


----------



## Marie3933

¿Y cómo se diría en español "calientapollas" aplicado a un hombre (que coquetea con chicas, las calienta y se larga sin más)?
¿Existe una palabra equivalente?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Marie3933 said:


> ¿Y cómo se diría en español "calientapollas" aplicado a un hombre (que coquetea con chicas, las calienta y se larga sin más)?
> ¿Existe una palabra equivalente?


Si me permites


----------



## Marie3933

Cintia&Martine said:


> ¿Existe una palabra equivalente?


Ja, ja, ja  
Sí que los hay así, Martine! Pocos, por cierto, "se largan sin más".


----------



## azarashi

En español puedes decir "calientabraguetas" que es más genérico y sí se utiliza para chicos, no obstante, la RAE dice que "calientapollas" es la persona, no sólo la mujer... Cada uno que escoja lo que le parezca mejor  Aunque es cierto que para chicos no se suele utilizar, quizás por lo que dice Marie3933, porque pocos se largan sin más jaja.

Saludos a todos!


----------



## Aire_Azul

Buenas noches.

Para mantener el mismo registro ¿qué os parece la palabra « _chaudasse_ » para traducir calientapollas ?

Un saludo.

Josiane


----------



## Marie3933

jamais entendu.
On dit ça à Toulouse pour "allumeuse" ?


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonsoir,

Je ne crois pas qu'il n'y ait qu'à Toulouse que ce mot s'emploie. Mais "chaudasse" sert peut-être plus à désigner une femme qui éprouve un goût prononcé (et exubérant) pour le sexe.

Saludos.

Josiane


----------



## swift

C'est un terme qui m'est venu à l'esprit, en lisant cette discussion. Il va sans dire que *chaudasse* est un mot bien plus péjoratif qu'_allumeuse_. En général, une chaudasse est une femme reconnue pour sa promiscuité (antithèse ? ).


----------



## azarashi

Ça peut y aller... además enlaza con la discusión de "un chaudasse a allumé mon mec" , realmente es más fuerte que _allumeuse_ pero no estoy segura de que se utilice en toda Francia.


----------



## Marie3933

De lo que no estoy segura (por lo que comentáis #15 y 16), es que "chaudasse" sea equivalente de _calientapollas_ y sinónimo de _allumeuse_ (cf. definición #4 y #6) ???


----------



## jprr

> Persona que excita sexualmente a un hombre *sin intención de satisfacerlo.*


*
*Bué ... por lo que sepa "la chaudasse"  no encaja en la secunda parte (subrayada) de la definición


----------



## fredinmad

De acuerdo con los comentarios más arriba: "chaudasse" no significa "calientapollas", sino más bien "guarra" (en el sentido sexual).


----------

